# Thunder Island - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A 'back in the day' tune from Jay Ferguson....thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;MI8_GIrR7QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI8_GIrR7QU[/video]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job as usual! That is a great song from the past. How do you like your McKorina? I have one exactly like it and it's my #1 guitar.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I love this tune.

You should do Hold On by Ian Thomas as well. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

mario - great to hear you have this guitar! I LOVE mine - it always does everything i want it to do - love the braz board and sort of 'working man's PRS' vibe it have. How long have you had yours?

NB Terry - sure appreciate your post and i'll be giving that tune a listen!

dale


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Dale,

My McKorina is from 2007. I have had it for about 3 years. It is a joy to play and the brazilian board is a nice bonus. I love the natural beauty and sound of korina. It is a keeper!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------

